# Frank Shamrock



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys can someone hook me up with a Frank Shamrock sig?
You'll be kindly rewarded.

Here's the Image I want in it. I can't shrink this pic, is it possible? 

I really don't know nothing in this department. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I can do it for you.

Just put it in this format pelase, reply back here with it and I can work on it now.
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/37289-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Frank Shamrock sig.



Pic; I don't have a link for is from my desktop but is posted above.

Title; above; Frank Shamrock

Subtext; below; There Can Only Be One Champion


Colors; Black, Red, And Grey


Size; As big as Mod rules allow.


No Avatar


I hope this is good enough Composure. I'm not that good in this section. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll work on it now for ya.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Absolutly perfect, but I think I loaded it improperly can you show me how to center and make it as big as you did??


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Absolutly perfect, but I think I loaded it improperly can you show me how to center and make it as big as you did??


Copy and paste this into your signature(Remove the *'s):
[*center][*img]http://i30.tinypic.com/e5k7tc.jpg[*/img][*/center]


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

You do great work Composure.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

MLS said:


> You do great work Composure.


Thanks man. I appreciate it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ahh....I finally got it! I knew that I wasn't the sharpest pencil in the box but sheesh, that took a while to apply correctly.


Thanks Composure I'm sending some creds and a rep.:thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Ahh....I finally got it! I knew that I wasn't the sharpest pencil in the box but sheesh, that took a while to apply correctly.
> 
> 
> Thanks Composure I'm sending some creds and a rep.:thumbsup:


No problem buddy. You didn't really have to give me rep or creds though.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Very gritty/grindy. It looks nice, but I would of softened it up a bit. Still I think it is a C+.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Composure said:


> No problem buddy. You didn't really have to give me rep or creds though.




Worth every credit, plus the rep was free.:thumb03:

But like I said it is highly appreciated, and great work Composure.:thumbsup:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn composure ur works looking good


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Nice sig Composure


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks guys. It means alot to me.


----------

